# FPS



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm bored of these point and click and die FPSes. You know, counterstrike and TF2 and all these other online games.

I need something like ShadowRun where I wont fucking die instantly and where skill actually plays a part in the game. Anybody know something I dont know


----------



## Aden (Apr 22, 2010)

Mirror's Edge was pretty kickass


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Mirror's Edge was pretty kickass


Thats not really FPS, atleast its not supposed to be. 
I need an online shooter that doesn't suck ass and has some sort of skill implied along with being able to take a good bit of hits before dying instead of one or two


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh Teco, you and your pipe dreams.


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh Teco, you and your pipe dreams.


No but seriously. I think I'm a fan of a FPS genre that doesn't exist. ShadowRun's the closest I think I've ever come to it.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 22, 2010)

The exact reason why I enjoyed UT2004 so much. It wasn't a click and die game, skill was required. Its just sad that not a lot of people play as much as they used to..


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> No but seriously. I think I'm a fan of a FPS genre that doesn't exist. ShadowRun's the closest I think I've ever come to it.



And I'm a fan of dead and dying genres. Go figure.

I wish you luck on your quest. :V


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> And I'm a fan of dead and dying genres. Go figure.
> 
> I wish you luck on your quest. :V


 Metroids still popular I head :V



Sgt. Andrews said:


> The exact reason why I enjoyed UT2004 so much. It wasn't a click and die game, skill was required. Its just sad that not a lot of people play as much as they used to..


 I would play UT3 if I knew the game would work for me, its gives me this white, speckled 'fog' of vision that on some levels is a couple feet infront of me and everything else is fine or just the whole level.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Metroids still popular I head :V



I mostly play the newer ones to lez at Samus. :V


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I mostly play the newer ones to lez at Samus. :V


:V Figures.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V Figures.



Like you don't? :V

DON'T JUDGE ME, BOY.


----------



## Riley (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> I would play UT3 if I knew the game would work for me, its gives me this white, speckled 'fog' of vision that on some levels is a couple feet infront of me and everything else is fine or just the whole level.



Nonononono.  No.  UT3 bad.  UT2004 good.  It's on Steam for 15 bucks.


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Like you don't? :V
> 
> DON'T JUDGE ME, BOY.



Actually no. No I dont. 

IM DOING IT RIGHT NOW JUDGEJUDGEJUDGE


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Nonononono.  No.  UT3 bad.  UT2004 good.  It's on Steam for 15 bucks.


Yeah but I actually own UT3. Already owned > 15$


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Actually no. No I dont.
> 
> IM DOING IT RIGHT NOW JUDGEJUDGEJUDGE



Guess I can't blame you, being flamingly gay and all, bu--

HEY FUCK YOU. >:V


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Guess I can't blame you, being flamingly gay and all, bu--
> 
> HEY FUCK YOU. >:V



ITS BETTER THAN BEING A MAN AND 'LEZZING' OUT ON SAMUS.
JUDGEJUDGEJUDGE

.ALSO IM NOT FLAMINGLY GAY. SMALLTEXTSHOUTINGOMGWTF


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> ITS BETTER THAN BEING A MAN AND 'LEZZING' OUT ON SAMUS.
> JUDGEJUDGEJUDGE
> 
> .ALSO IM NOT FLAMINGLY GAY. SMALLTEXTSHOUTINGOMGWTF



You can't lez. You have a penis, presumably. Too bad, so sad.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2010)

Have you tried Halo?


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You can't lez. You have a penis, presumably. Too bad, so sad.


 No but the concept of eating you out is more or less the same with or without penis :V



Dyluck said:


> Have you tried Halo?



I have, I loved  Halo 2 something hardcore, shit can happen in Halo that is just epic as well. Although he can still get insta killed by a smack to back or a faggot sitting in the corner with a hammer... or a rocket launcher... noob combo.... and you still die in three shots with a battle rifle to the head... and I always hated the motion sensor. But other than that yeah its sorta close to what I want to play too, but I need to move my 360 to the internet cord in the other room and pay fitty bucks for LIVE so .. eh


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> No but the concept of eating you out is more or less the same with or without penis :V



Wait, what? When did this become about me?


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Wait, what? When did this become about me?


Why shouldn't it?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm very much enjoying Killing Floor at the moment.

Screwing around as a level 6 medic on Normal servers (and soloing the Patriarch after he kills everyone else) amuses me greatly.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 22, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'm very much enjoying Killing Floor at the moment.
> 
> Screwing around as a level 6 medic on Normal servers (and soloing the Patriarch after killing everyone else) amuses me greatly.



A approve muchly.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Why shouldn't it?



Because you're about as straight as-- :V



LizardKing said:


> I'm very much enjoying Killing Floor at the moment.
> 
> Screwing around as a level 6 medic on Normal servers (and soloing the Patriarch after he kills everyone else) amuses me greatly.



YES THIS. ^ <3 ^


----------



## Runefox (Apr 22, 2010)

Go play Deus Ex. It's currently on sale, and has plenty of ShadowRun-alike elements, and is on a LOT of "best-game-evar" lists. RPG+FPS = Deus Ex.


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'm very much enjoying Killing Floor at the moment.
> 
> Screwing around as a level 6 medic on Normal servers (and soloing the Patriarch after he kills everyone else) amuses me greatly.





BlueberriHusky said:


> Because you're about as straight as-- :V
> 
> 
> 
> YES THIS. ^ <3 ^


 I do have Killing Floor... though I was looking for PVP types of online, I got a fetish for kicking ass. I chew bubble gum while I'm plugging you :V 

Wait, you have Killing Floor Blue? Also, Oh you're sure about that? Wanna bet on it? 



Runefox said:


> Go play Deus Ex. It's currently on sale, and has plenty of ShadowRun-alike elements, and is on a LOT of "best-game-evar" lists. RPG+FPS = Deus Ex.


 Meh, I played it, first and second one, its cool i suppose. I'll probably get it again and actually beat it sometime here, currently playing Warcraft 3 and Plants Vs. Zombies for my 'I want to play something old/casual' kicks.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Wait, you have Killing Floor Blue? Also, Oh you're sure about that? Wanna bet on it?



I've been neglecting it, but yes. 

Also, now taking all bets concerning Teco's sexuality.



Teco said:


> Meh, I played it, first and second one, its cool i  suppose. I'll probably get it again and actually beat it sometime here,  currently playing *Warcraft 3 *and Plants Vs. Zombies for my 'I  want to play something old/casual' kicks.



Warcraft 3 is old to you? 

BAAHAHAHAAAHA.


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I've been neglecting it, but yes.
> 
> Also, now taking all bets concerning Teco's sexuality.
> 
> ...


Get on it now. :V 

I get half the pot.

Yeah, yeah it is. I consider it old..er. Haven't beat the Frozen throne campaign. So yeah, doing that. its making want to play WoW though and thats not good at all.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Get on it now. :V
> 
> I get half the pot.
> 
> Yeah, yeah it is. I consider it old..er. Haven't beat the Frozen throne campaign. So yeah, doing that. its making want to play WoW though and thats not good at all.



No. I'm drinking coffee and tinkering with early 90's stuff like you ought to be. >:V

And even this isn't all that old, young 'un. Now get off my lawn.


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No. I'm drinking coffee and tinkering with 80's and early 90's stuff like you ought to be. >:V


Pwease? It'll give meaning to that game :V
Get off the Sega and add me to Steam >:V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Pwease? It'll give meaning to that game :V
> Get off the Sega and add me to Steam >:V



Make me. >:V

And for your information it's Sierra's early PC titles. And a GBC that needs some fixing.


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Make me. >:V
> 
> And for your information it's Sierra's early PC titles. And a GBC that needs some fixing.



>:V I said do it. I have your boobs.

Ah.. sierra. Good stuff. Game Boy Color... :V hurr hurr.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> >:V I said do it. I have your boobs.
> 
> Ah.. sierra. Good stuff. Game Boy Color... :V hurr hurr.



You still have that? Lawl.

King's Quest. <3

And stfu, I love me some old Gameboy.


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You still have that? Lawl.
> 
> King's Quest. <3
> 
> And stfu, I love me some old Gameboy.



Of course I do, you never throw away good boobs. Plus they're epic win boobs so they get a +1. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Of course I do, you never throw away good boobs. Plus they're epic win boobs so they get a +1. :V



*facepalm*

*facepalm

*clamsmash*


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> *facepalm
> 
> *clamsmash*



:V

you love it.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V
> 
> you love it.



V:

maybe a little.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Mirror's Edge was pretty kickass



Awesome game.

Doom is pretty fun. I think you can find the original and Doom2 online for free. At least, I think you can.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> I have, I loved  Halo 2 something hardcore, shit can happen in Halo that is just epic as well. Although he can still get insta killed by a smack to back or a faggot sitting in the corner with a hammer... or a rocket launcher... noob combo.... and you still die in three shots with a battle rifle to the head... and I always hated the motion sensor. But other than that yeah its sorta close to what I want to play too, but I need to move my 360 to the internet cord in the other room and pay fitty bucks for LIVE so .. eh



oh ):

i was trying to troll...


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> V:
> 
> maybe a little.


 
:V

maybe alot? Now add me.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 23, 2010)

Doom, while probably not the kind of thing you're wanting at all, is still pretty awesome for multiplayer. Skulltag's a pretty great sourceport that makes Doom multiplayer as modern as you can get, and the weapon balance is pretty much still perfect. Except that damn Plasma Gun.


----------



## Seas (Apr 23, 2010)

Teco said:


> I'm bored of these point and click and die FPSes. You know, counterstrike and TF2 and all these other online games.
> 
> I need something like ShadowRun where I wont fucking die instantly and where skill actually plays a part in the game. Anybody know something I dont know



Global Agenda is what you are looking for.

It also has a free trial avaiable now, and an expansion coming in about a month or so.

Well, it's actually a TPS :V


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 23, 2010)

Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45. I think it's only $10 on Steam. I got it on sale for $5. Best $5 spent on Steam thus far imo.


----------



## Kuraggo (Apr 23, 2010)

So you don't like games where you can get killed with a single shot huh? Because there's a free source mod called Insurgency and it's pretty cool, if you're good at tactical fps' you'll be at the top of the scoreboards guaranteed. 

Other than that I cannot suggest anything else, I also think that current fps formulas are getting old. :V


----------



## Teco (Apr 23, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Global Agenda is what you are looking for.
> 
> It also has a free trial avaiable now, and an expansion coming in about a month or so.
> 
> Well, it's actually a TPS :V


 Tried it, the tut worked but when i go to join an actual game it crashes my comp so thats out, besides thats third person



Kilmore said:


> Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45. I think it's only $10 on Steam. I got it on sale for $5. Best $5 spent on Steam thus far imo.


 Isn't that the WW2 one... where you can die easily



Kuraggo said:


> So you don't like games where you can get killed with a single shot huh? Because there's a free source mod called Insurgency and it's pretty cool, if you're good at tactical fps' you'll be at the top of the scoreboards guaranteed.
> 
> Other than that I cannot suggest anything else, I also think that current fps formulas are getting old. :V


 Isn't Insurgency basically America's Army for Source? I'm pretty sure you die easily in that one too. 

There seriously isnt some kind of game where you're basically a fucking juggernaut? Like mechwarrior or Chromehounds on FPS steroids. How has no one come up with this yet.


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Serious Sam sounds right up your alley. You should get it since the Serious Sam HD is out.


----------



## Seas (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe A.I.M. (1 and 2 too, 2 is better imho) might interest you, it's a sci-fi fps-rpg with hovering robot things. 
It's an unique setting but the combat is fun and needs some planning and thinking too.


----------



## Teco (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Serious Sam sounds right up your alley. You should get it since the Serious Sam HD is out.


Heard about it. Online?

I seriously need to draw up some drafts for concepts of this game genre that doesn't exist before someone else gets to it. -.-


----------

